# Surf Casting Rods Ocean Master, Tsunami, Okuma, Penn Advice Needed



## BeachbumLTZ

Hey guys.....need some advice. Rod will be used with a ABU 6500 or 7000 level wind. Fishing the NC surf for those larger Blues, Reds and occasional Shark. Conditions mostly call for 
4 oz of weight but in the rough fall Drum weather 6oz drifts making a need for 8 oz of weight when using larger baits. My main question is rod choice in the 100-160 range. Have narrowed it down to the following, Tsunami AirWave 11' 4-10oz, Okuma 12' 3-8 oz, Ocean Master 12' 6-12 oz or 3-8 oz and the Penn Torque 4-10 oz. Factoring the weight of my baits as well, 3 hook bottom rigs w/ cut bait and fish finder Drum rig with a spot head. Having done some reading, some of the cons are cheap reel seats, guide insert rings that crack, break and fall out and even worse rod tips that snap. Not necessarily looking for that 500 ft plus cast but do want to get it past the breakers when needed.

Thanks


----------



## Orest

I have both these rods Ocean Master 12' 6-12 oz or 3-8 oz and the Okuma 12' 3-8 oz.

I would go with the OM 3-8. You could use a 6 oz. spider weight and not use a 8 oz weight.


----------



## Rich60

+1 on the Ocean Master 6-12 and the Okuma 3-8. I have both - the OM is solid and consistent, the Okuma is lighter and casts like a cannon. I also have the Penn Torque, casts well and the tip is very sensitive. Haven't fished it enough to give advice on it yet - haven't quite figured out where it fits into my arsenal best.


----------



## scavengerj

I like both the OMCPS 6/12 as well as the Torque 4/10 I have. No distance caster and just turned to the dark side using conv. this year, but like both of these rods. like Rich I haven't had the Torque long enough to really pass judgement on it, but do like it. The OMCPS has a proven track record for being a sound rod.
And as Orest pointed out, you can use a lighter spider weight and hold as well as a regular but heavier hurricane.

Just my .02

DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA
RFA #105345E


----------



## BeachbumLTZ

Thanks for the replies everybody......all good info and will look forward to more. Looks like the OM 3-8 is a winner and the Okuma a very close second and at 78.00 less tough to beat. I am of the belief that the OM 3-8 with 6oz will probably outcast the OM 6-12 with 6oz......Tip Action! How bout you guys on that thought? The Okuma 4-10 might be the best compomise at 70.00 less. Could actually get 2 of these for the cost of one OM plus about 5 bucks.


----------



## Rich60

Scavengerj

Funny you should mention going to the dark side this year. I did the same and so far so good - just more expense. Love to fish and catch but am a gear junkie as well. Good luck


----------



## BLACK ADDER

I own mostly old one piece heavers. My first two piece that I have really enjoyed fishing with is the TICA. If these rods are still for sale anywhere, this durable entry-level rod should fit the bill.(I fish mine with a 6500c static magged.)
Of course, it is NOT a ZZiplex or Breakaway, but I would tend to advise starting from the bottom. 
And does anyone remember Ed Zern, one of the senior editors at "Field and Stream"? One of his favorite gags was to talk people OUT of fishing, in an effort to keep the rivers clear for himself. I think, with all the numbers at The Point and other prime drum spots, I am going to stop giving good advice, and instead laud and publicize the glories and pleasures of spot and croaker fishing. 
Just think of all the golf balls you could buy with the cost of ANY good rod? Not to mention the emotional wear and tear.After throwing MANY fishing rods over the years in a spate of anger, I never get any real pleasure out of it. For really good mental health benefits, you should throw a putter, or a driver.Use plenty of follow through, and don't forget the interlocking grip.


Oh,brother...
BA


----------



## Slabslayer

Which Okuma model rod are you refering to?iI WOULD USE THE 6500 over the 7000 ,I have both, the 6500 will outcast the 7000 and the 7000's are made in china.


----------



## big brother

You should also get in touch with this board's sponser, Tommy lives in Wilmington (actually, Hampsted), and he is one of the best with conventional gear.
charlie


----------



## Shooter

If your going after BIG REDS and shark with an ABU6500 then ya better be ready to have your lunch taken away from ya. Now I aint sayn a 6500 will not catch reds but a biggun will more than likely take ya to the knot and any decent size shark will take the line and your thumb if ya try and slow him down.

I would step up in size on your reel.


----------



## Slabslayer

Ive caught up to 4 ft Red Drum, and many large Black tip Sharks with my 6500 c3, .The largest Shark was just under 7 ft. The reel held up fine.I still use it everyday,Just caught a 40 Blue Cat with it in the InterCoastal River today!Its not the size of your tool,its how you use it.


----------



## BigTackle

Slabslayer said:


> Ive caught up to 4 ft Red Drum, and many large Black tip Sharks with my 6500 c3, .The largest Shark was just under 7 ft. The reel held up fine.I still use it everyday,Just caught a 40 Blue Cat with it in the InterCoastal River today!Its not the size of your tool,its how you use it.


Two thumbs up i agree whole heartedly


----------



## FisherTim

I have the OM heavy and have casted the light in an all day fishing trip once. For casting w/o all the pendulum, etc; it casts darn near as well as my 11'9" Allstar! Heavier and a bit thicker; but a great caster. I use an Abu 7000 on mine. Have landed 6ft browns on it w/o a problem.


----------



## ncsharkman

I use a 10 ft OM heaver with a 7000 mag! It's the best heaver for the money in my opinion. I have landed sharks in the 100-150 pound range with this heaver.


----------

